# Hausgrind raffle anyone?



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One of the most talked about little hand grinders going, I have the walnut version just arrived, so thought this might be a nice way fir one of the waiters to get their hands on one immediately. So 35 tickets available at £5 per ticket raising £25 for the forum!!!

Names below please folks

1. Coffeechap


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

One of the most talked about little hand grinders going, I have the walnut version just arrived, so thought this might be a nice way fir one of the waiters to get their hands on one immediately. So 35 tickets available at £5 per ticket raising £25 for the forum!!!

Names below please folks

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can I have it before Saturday please Dave (you know why)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Names below please folks

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Names below please folks

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Names below please folks

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Would love to support the forum. Oh an own a Hausgrind of course...

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't know what I'll do with it when I win but.....

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. ronsil


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Would love to support the forum. Oh an own a Hausgrind of course...

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil...sorry me & Big O nudged you out.


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

Count me in

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7.Big O

8. ronsil

9. LeeR


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have two (hopefully) on the way to me soon so I'll bow out of this one for now. Will put my name in if youre struggling for numbers but at a fiver I'm sure that all places will be snapped up


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk


----------



## Kenny (Sep 8, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Yes Row


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes Row

19. spune

If that's correct?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This could be quicker than the EK,


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Now, I wonder why?


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

12 places left folks


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

1.Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

1.Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin

26. Mike mc


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

1.Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin

26. Mike mc

27.markf1988


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

1.Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin

26. Mike mc

27. markf1988

28. coffeechops


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin

26. Mike mc

27. markf1988

28. coffeechops

29. VTG


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

6 to go......


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

VTG said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Daren
> 
> ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

5 more to go! Get in quick


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

VTG said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Daren
> 
> ...


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin

26. Mike mc

27. markf1988

28. coffeechops

29. VTG

30. Gangstarrrrr

31. dogday38

32. tribs


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

3 left folks...


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin

26. Mike mc

27. markf1988

28. coffeechops

29. VTG

30. Gangstarrrrr

31. dogday38

32. tribs

33.flibble


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin

26. Mike mc

27. markf1988

28. coffeechops

29. VTG

30. Gangstarrrrr

31. dogday38

32. tribs

33.flibble

34.Soll


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep if I'm in time



Soll said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Daren
> 
> ...


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Daren

3. Geordie Boy

4. carper2k

5. Systemic Kid

6. drude

7. CoffeeJohnny

8. Big O

9. MWJB

10. Ronsil

11. LeeR

12. koahhe

13. Milanski

14. c_squared

15 dfk

16. Kenny

17. Heligan

18. Yes row

19. Spune

20. Mrboots2u

21. Beebah

22. gs11

23. jonners

24. Pompeyexile

25. Urbanbumpkin

26. Mike mc

27. markf1988

28. coffeechops

29. VTG

30. Gangstarrrrr

31. dogday38

32. tribs

33.flibble

34.Soll

35. Orangertange


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Boom! 5 hours to complete. That must be a record. Good luck everyone.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep all on will text glenn


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck everyone I'm available to watch the draw process if needed Glenn.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Those that already have the details, please pay the amount into the account as before, once all payments have been received we will take the first number from the next national lottery or euro millions lottery to be drawn that is between 1 and 35..........


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Paid mine.good luck everyone


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not taking part so I can really say good luck everyone AND MEAN IT!!!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Just paid, good luck everyone


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Paid, good luck everybody


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Those that already have the details, please pay the amount into the account as before, once all payments have been received we will take the first number from the next national lottery or euro millions lottery to be drawn that is between 1 and 35..........


Could I get the payment details please coffeechap?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Payment made to Glenn - good luck everyone.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Payment made, good luck everyone


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Could I pay with paypal


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

carper2k said:


> Could I pay with paypal


yeah pm me ill sort


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

again anyone who can't bank transfer please pm to sort via paypal


----------



## Kenny (Sep 8, 2013)

Payment made, good luck folks!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Thx for the details MrBoots2U.

Payment sent. Good luck everyone!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Payment sent.......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Big O said:


> Thx for the details MrBoots2U.
> 
> Payment sent. Good luck everyone!


your all paid up good luck


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Any early, very early indications of when he draw might take place?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've paid up. Good luck folks


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Paid. Good luck to all!


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

Payment sent. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for your help mrboots2u


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Paid too. Good luck number 24.......Oops! I mean everyone.


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

Paid, good luck!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, that was quick.

I have just sent out payment details and 75% had already paid!

Good luck all. Looks like we are drawing this tomorrow night.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks glenn all paid up


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm paid up. Thanks Dave for arranging.


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

I have paid through boots2u thanks for facilitating Martin and thanks for arranging the raffle Dave

Good Luck Everyone

Thats a white lie by the way

Paul


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just paid, should be with you shortly. Thanks all for arranging this.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this! The dangers of actually doing some work!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Michael, if I win (god forbid!) you can have first dibs on it!


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Blimey, I thought the EK raffle was fast...

I'm paid up, thanks coffeechap and Glenn!


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Paid up, good luck!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Argh! Missed this. I need a standing order arrangement. These raffles are excellent.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Michael, if I win (god forbid!) you can have first dibs on it!


Cheers! My recently-purchased-for--holiday cheap hand grinder may have an ownership duration almost as short as one of your own stable of grinders, David!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

michaelg said:


> Cheers! My recently-purchased-for--holiday cheap hand grinder may have an ownership duration almost as short as one of your own stable of grinders, David!


I'll happily take it off your hands if you refuse


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Argh! Missed this. I need a standing order arrangement. These raffles are excellent.


I am adopting different approach - ignore all of them and in no time Have saved enough to cover the cost of the LI I am planning on getting (iffy man maths alert)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

oop north said:


> I am adopting different approach - ignore all of them and in no time Have saved enough to cover the cost of the LI I am planning on getting (iffy man maths alert)


Taking advantage of the Chancellor's new tax breaks on savings then?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

90 minutes to go. Check online at 2030 for the draw...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there a draw on a Thursday?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tonight there is. It is for a Hausgrind raffle.

Who would like to pick a random number between 1 and 35 inclusive?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My son says 15.........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, that's my number......lol


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not on this raffle as I have a Haugrind on order but good luck everyone. If dfks number is rejected I propose 22.

Best of luck everyone and good work CC for keeping these thick and fast!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

15 it is. (15 on the second randomised draw that is...)


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Well done, Sir. Very jealous!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

spune said:


> Well done, Sir. Very jealous!


I don't think anyone has won yet!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If it was 15 again, I'm getting Dfk's son to pick the lottery results.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The first randomisation is about to begin.

Good luck to all who have entered.

Here is the Raw list


1

 Coffeechap

2

 Daren

3

 Geordie Boy

4

 carper2k

5

The Systemic Kid

6

 drude

7

 CoffeeJohnny

8

 Big O

9

 MWJB

10

 Ronsil

11

 LeeR

12

 koahhe

13

 Milanski

14

 c_squared

15

dfk41

16

 Kenny

17

 Heligan

18

 Yes row

19

 Spune

20

 Mrboots2u

21

 Beebah

22

 gs11

23

 jonners

24

 Pompeyexile

25

 Urbanbumpkin

26

 Mike mc

27

 markf1988

28

 coffeechops

29

 VTG

30

 Gangstarrrrr

31

 dogday38

32

 tribs

33

flibble

34

Soll

35

 Orangertange


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

After the first randomisation we have the list reordered.

There were 35 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


 carper2k

dfk41

 Yes row

 Big O

 c_squared

 Geordie Boy

 Urbanbumpkin

Soll

 gs11

 tribs

 Spune

 Mrboots2u

flibble

 VTG

 Heligan

 koahhe

 LeeR

 Daren

 CoffeeJohnny

The Systemic Kid

 Orangertange

 Kenny

 jonners

 markf1988

 Beebah

 MWJB

 Coffeechap

 coffeechops

 drude

 Milanski

 dogday38

 Mike mc

 Ronsil

 Pompeyexile

 Gangstarrrrr


Timestamp: 2014-03-20 20:33:28 UTC


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

exciting!!! Good luck all!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The list will now be randomised again and the winner is the member in position 15

Good luck all!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

And we have a winner!

Congratulations to *coffeechops* who is in position 15 after the second randomisation

There were 35 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


 Ronsil

 Geordie Boy

 Pompeyexile

 Mike mc

 LeeR

 dogday38

 Mrboots2u

 koahhe

 Yes row

 gs11

flibble

 Urbanbumpkin

 Coffeechap

 VTG

 coffeechops

 Gangstarrrrr

 Spune

 Kenny

 tribs

dfk41

 MWJB

 markf1988

 Milanski

The Systemic Kid

 Heligan

 Orangertange

 CoffeeJohnny

 Big O

 Daren

 carper2k

 jonners

Soll

 Beebah

 drude

 c_squared


Timestamp: 2014-03-20 20:35:12 UTC

You have randomized this list 2 times.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to all who took part in this raffle and to *coffeechap* for organising

coffeechops - please PM me your address and telephone number so that I can pass this on for delivery of your new grinder


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Coffeechops


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Well done Coffeechops!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done Coffeechops!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

congratulations coffeechops and thanks to Dave and Glenn for organising another great raffle


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats Chops. Well done.

Thanks Dave for another great raffle and for Glenn for doing his Glenn thing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

For a brief second I thought I had actually won something!!!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats CoffeeChops, your right arm muscles will be bigger using that now


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done coffeechops.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations Coffeechops. I didn't take part as I have one on order but I really hope that you enjoy it!!

David


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations coffeechops


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one coffee chops, pipped again CoffeeChap


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

congrats coffeechops

thanks to Dave and Glenn for organising


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Fantastic effort organizing another raffle, thank you!

Congratulations to the winner.


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

well done! Thanks for organising!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your win.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Seeing as I didn't enter this one, a sincere congratulations to you sir.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Holy wotsits I don't believe it! I never win anything! (Yeah, everyone says that, but I really don't...)

Thank you so much to all who helped organise - really looking forward to using this...

Colin


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats chops!!!M


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations. And thanks again to cc and Glenn for sorting it all out


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

So close... oh well. Anyway, congratulations coffeechop!

Thanks to coffeechap and Glenn for organising and facilitating this raffle.


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Mr Chops


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations Coffeechops ! Enjoy the grinder


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations Coffeechops here's hoping you enjoy the fruits of a good hand grind for years to come......Ooh er missus!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats coffeechops, if you can't get along with it...well just sayin'









So when is the next raffle?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I love these raffles. I'm sure I'll love it more when I eventually win something









Thanks and congrats to all involved.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats, CoffeeChops! Thanks again to the organisers as usual even though I missed this one sadly!


----------

